# China blocks YouTube without an explanation



## shift (Mar 28, 2009)

*Beijing (China) - YouTube has once again been blocked by the Chinese government. Google has been given no reason for the blockage, but discovered it themselves after noticing a decline in Chinese traffic around noon on Monday. Many believe the blockage relates to recent videos depicting alleged brutality by Chinese police in Tibet.
* Users attempting to access the site in China encounter the error message: _"*Network Timeout. The server at youtube.com is taking too long to respond*."

READ MORE_


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

They will start using Proxy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

^ +1 :-d


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

This is nothing new....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 28, 2009)

Ye Chinese bhi ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

Good kuch toh traffic kam hoga.Waise bhi inki ching pong lee woo kisi ke samajh nahi aati.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Good kuch toh traffic kam hoga.Waise bhi inki ching pong lee woo kisi ke samajh nahi aati.


Haan sahi bola... BUT tere Upar LALU YADAV case kar dega iss avatar ko lekar... change kar le


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Haan sahi bola... BUT tere Upar LALU YADAV case kar dega iss avatar ko lekar... change kar le



uske bachpan ki picture hai  chaara dekh ke aankhein khuli ki khuli rah gayi


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 28, 2009)

^^
 .. Chara ghotala


----------



## Gursimran (Mar 28, 2009)

proxies mein bhi chinese traffic usually banned hota hai...

cheap traffic


----------



## Chirag (Mar 28, 2009)

freegate Duh!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2009)

That's *Chinese Democracy*


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

^^lol......


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

atleast they have faster internet connection and their version of youtube *youku*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

FAIL....


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

China Phail !
Firstly they made important to create ids for cafes and now this .

Lol


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> China Phail !
> Firstly they made important to create ids for cafes and now this .
> 
> Lol



well every part of ppls life is controlled by the govt in china news,occupation,everything do you think these ppl care for this?,all we get from media is propaganda anyway,just see it as chinese govt controlling the information to put out their version of propaganda it wont disappoint you


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2009)

chinese block youtube but do nothing to their mobile companies that just rip off designs of others


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> chinese block youtube but do nothing to their mobile companies that just rip off designs of others


if you destroy a countrys local industries its economy will fail
now can you see the difference between the developed nations and countries like india
we are not suppose to be a rich country we dont have any good industries here like japan that will make our economy stronger this is a slave country


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 7, 2009)

morons


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Better to get communalism here


----------



## confused!! (Apr 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> chinese block youtube but do nothing to their mobile companies that just rip off designs of others





oc is fail said:


> if you destroy a countrys local industries its economy will fail
> now can you see the difference between the developed nations and countries like india
> we are not suppose to be a rich country we dont have any good industries here like japan that will make our economy stronger this is a slave country




Oc how was your answer related to red devil's post


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Oc how was your answer related to red devil's post


red devil was talking about closing all those cheap chinese cell phones industries

china was full of industries like these if they close their domestic industries in fact it was the manufacturer for the whole world with its huge human resource if they close their domestic industries that will have impact on their economy

i cant be more clear than this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2009)

This is nothing. It was discovered that China has been actively involved in cracking NIC (national informatics center) servers and it can even remotely operate their webcams. They are the primary webhosts of government organisations.

India SERIOUSLY needs a NCIA (national cyber intelligence agency) with a team of elite Indian hackers to protect national data.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

They must be having their own logic for it.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)




----------

